# Puppy coughs and gags after running



## Onlyme (Dec 26, 2013)

I've taken my dog out today to see if his strange bounce on his two front legs disappears after running fast.
The answer is no, it doesn't. Somebody suggested that I run him fast to see if he stops bouncing on his front feet at the same time, but he just ended up coughing and gagging. It was the same sound as kennel cough.
This is the first time I've run him fast and really pushed him to keep his speed up.
From what I saw, it was the equivalent of a fat boy running a few miles and being sick at the end.

Do dogs need to get used to it the same as adults, or should it just come naturally. I've never seen this before.

Maybe if he ran with one foot in front of the other, it would be different. I don't know.

Someone please help. I've joined a few forums but can't figure a possibility as to what could be his problem, when running. Somebody mentioned ataxia, and it's freaked me right out now and I'm very concerned. I've read though that ataxia is not visible in this breed of dog before the age of 2 years. Is this right? 

And can anybody help with what his troubles are ?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

The bouncing issue sounds like it's just a spirited young pup. Perhaps if you got a short video of him, we could better assess and comment on what you're speaking of. As for the coughing and gagging, I'm not too sure.


----------



## Onlyme (Dec 26, 2013)

Here is a link of him on youtube, he doesn't seem to run normal to me. What do you guys think


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I really think he's an excited puppy playing. Keep an eye on it over time not just a few days. It took my guy a long time to go down the steps with all 4 legs instead of hoping down on 2 front legs.

As to the running, if he's not used to it yes he has to get used to it and will be out of breath. When I first started hiking with my boy he'd be out of breath and sometimes wouldn't want to walk anymore. We had to build his stamina


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, that's just a playful puppy that wants attention!


----------



## Onlyme (Dec 26, 2013)

But he does it when he's chasing after me, he does it when I'm walking very slowly down the road and it doesn't even justify him needing to run because it's such a slow pace. When walking around the house, pretty much all the time, this can't be normal


----------



## Onlyme (Dec 26, 2013)

Why does he do it all the time, even around the house when walking to his water


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

If youre so concerned take him to the ver get front end xrays and out your mind at ease


----------



## Onlyme (Dec 26, 2013)

I've taken him to the vet and he's told me to see if he outgrows it


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Then thats what youre gonna have to do...


----------

